

Open source API for sensor/application/geolocation data logging - rubypay
https://github.com/iobridge/ThingSpeak

======
mildweed
Yesterday somebody asked why robotics hasn't taken off like it should have by
now.

Its because people like us didn't have tools like this available till
recently. Now we do. Let's go innovate!

------
nothans
Curse you SkyNet!

